# Newbie needs help



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

I have been trying to teach myself how to trap for a while now. I grew up in Michigan and just moved to grayling when I got back from Iraq. To be honest IM LOST, I have no idea what I'm doing and I don't know anyone that has time to help show me anything. I have a very limited income so I have only bought 6 traps I have had all of them set for 10 days now and nothing. I know there are **** and fox and coyote in the area, I lost 14 chickens to fox and coyote this year. I have 2 110 Conibear, 2 Longspring Bridger that say Muskrat on the pan, and 2 coil spring bridger that also say muskrat on the pan. The 2 LS and the 2 CS are set in dirt hole sets I read about on a website, dug 45 degree hole under old stump, put large dead branches on either side set trap in 3 inch hole sifted dirt back over them, and put some tuna in the holes, I have checked them morning and evening and nothing. The two conibear are set in a small stream where there are a bunch of cattail and long grass along with a lot of small poplar trees. I am using electric fence wire to attach the traps to tent stakes, accept the conibear are attached to the trees on the bank. I'm getting frustrated, I am using rubber gloves and I have to wear waders to get to where I'm trapping so I would think I have scent control covered? I used formual one speed dip on my traps. Also one other question I feel foolish asking what is the best tool for killing the animal once it is in the leg holds? I have plenty of Guns but they would all do too much damage, I have a .308, 30-30, 12 gauge, 20 gauge, and a .40 cal pistol, all of which obviously would destroy the purpose of trapping them. So in short what am I doing wrong and whats the most efficient/humane way to kill them? I look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I'll be happy to help one of our soldiers. Check your PM's.


----------



## fbuckner (Apr 7, 2006)

Set on sign. and give it time. dont be like i am right now impatient. I have only gotten 1 **** 1 mink and 1 possum in the last week and a half. My Pops keeps tellin me the animals got easy pickins right now whe we get that first inch of snow to stick they will be looking to get caught


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Sounds like you have got all the help anyone could ask for with Northcountrys help. I have been trapping for years and I know I could learn a lot from that guy. Your in good hands Marine!


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

USMCSniper-After thinking about this for a few minutes, I think NC was onto something in helping out a soldier who served our country, went to war and made it home safely. A lot of us here may not be veterans, but have a great appreciation for what you have done. Maybe we could help you out with some supplies. I would be willing to donate some supplies to you so you get off on the right foot. Let us know what you need, maybe its something we have and dont use. Like I said before, Northcountry will give you all the guidance you need. I cannot speak for everyone, but I will help someone who wants to pursue the trapping endeavor that I love, and who selflessly went to war for my freedom. THANK YOU


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

ya if ya need help you have it all so i have a few traps laying around id be willing to part with i just wanna have enough to teach my step kids to trap and i have a lot more then i need for that merry xmass..i dont get up that way very often but i live near bay city let me know if your around that area.....did you boil your traps? that helps too but the warm weather is maken it to easy for everything to feed


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

orion said:


> USMCSniper-After thinking about this for a few minutes, I think NC was onto something in helping out a soldier who served our country, went to war and made it home safely. A lot of us here may not be veterans, but have a great appreciation for what you have done. Maybe we could help you out with some supplies. I would be willing to donate some supplies to you so you get off on the right foot. Let us know what you need, maybe its something we have and dont use. Like I said before, Northcountry will give you all the guidance you need. I cannot speak for everyone, but I will help someone who wants to pursue the trapping endeavor that I love, and who selflessly went to war for my freedom. THANK YOU


Great idea, Orion!

I spoke with 'Sniper for quite awhile on the phone today. He's a sharp guy and I'm sure would make real good use of any equipment we can rustle up to get him started.

He's already got a mixed half-dozen of small water traps (muskrat and mink), and some nice flowing water to play in through the winter. He could use more of these type traps....small bodygrips and footholds. Also, he's got canines on his property (who doesnt?)...so fox and coyote footholds would be great.

I can set him up with cable stakes and a driver, plus some misc terminal hardware...but that type of donation would be great, too. Heck, if somebody's got an old sifter and some partial bottles of lure, we'll really set him up right!  

PM me if you have anything to donate. If your goodies will be expensive to ship, I can give you my UPS shipping account number to use.

Again, great idea Orion....thanks.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I have some cavens minnesota red and some moonshine i'll donate to the cause.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Not to be a skeptic, but......... This is an impressive thread since USMCsniper joined the forum board today. JJ


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

Avidhunter said:


> Not to be a skeptic, but......... This is an impressive thread since USMCsniper joined the forum board today. JJ


 This coming from a guy who never filled out his profile


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Gentleman,

I would very much appreciate any help I can get, I am struggling but with my talk with NC and some help from the posts here I'll be on my way. In regards to my service, I can tell you that it was my pleasure, I loved the Marine Corps and I have had no greater honor in my life than serving my country, I would ask you all to offer a prayer for my brothers and sisters in arms that are away from their families this X-mas. On a lighter note I will be out of town until tuesday, so I will not be able to reply to this thread but I wanted to let everyone know how much I appreciate all of your generosity. I was blown away when I signed on and saw the response I received, It goes to show the close community there is here. Thanks again.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Avidhunter said:


> Not to be a skeptic, but......... This is an impressive thread since USMCsniper joined the forum board today. JJ


Jody, youre a buzzkill! :evil: 

J/k...already been checked


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

USMCSniper,

You are in good hands. We will have you up and running a productive trapline in no time.

But like "fbuckner" indicated, a lot of patience is needed at this stage, because you have a lot to learn. So don't get too impatience and enjoy the process of developing your trapping skills to the fullest.

Rest a sured, you will be giving us all advice on trapping before you know it.

Once you get the proper equipment and some basic knowledge, it will be your ability to read sign and predict a furbearer's travel paths that will make you a successful trapper.

So, go slow, enjoy and study every detail of the terrain you are exploring along your trapline. Sounds like something that a trained sniper should be able to do right out of the gate.

Here's wishing you Great Success on your Future Traplines!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

northcountry pm sent.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Avidhunter said:


> Not to be a skeptic, but......... This is an impressive thread since USMCsniper joined the forum board today. JJ


Just goes to show the kind of people michigan sportsmen are, and what values we admire and appreciate. Yeah, if some chode woulda posted this the feedback would not have been so forthcoming, but then again that chode didn't dodge bullets and watch his friends die on foreign soil doing what he was told to (which is the way its gotta be).


----------



## trapwise (Dec 22, 2006)

northcountry pm sent.


----------



## eagle_eye (Dec 13, 2006)

And i hope you have a wonderful holiday


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

This is great guys I can't believe I didn't notice this earlier. I probably have some muskrat mink traps laying around that I will never use again. The only problem is they are at my parents house and I would need to get back up there to get them. Welcome home and Thanks for your service!


----------



## adc_69_2000 (Jan 31, 2006)

semper fi !!!!!!!!!. welcome home good luck


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Everyone, I had a good talk with North Country and David and I are setting up a time for him to show me the basics, I can't tell you all how much I appreciate everyone's help. Semper Fi ADC. Merry Christmas and Happy New year everyone.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Glad your home sniper, thanks for the service. I will pray for your comrades safety, have a merry xmas with your family. God bless.


----------



## trapwise (Dec 22, 2006)

USMCSniper said:


> Thanks Everyone, I had a good talk with North Country and David and I are setting up a time for him to show me the basics, I can't tell you all how much I appreciate everyone's help. Semper Fi ADC. Merry Christmas and Happy New year everyone.[/quote
> 
> welcome sniper, send me your address and i will see what i can send you, i'm i have a few traps laying around that i could part with, welcome home and thanks for protecting our home, sp4 us army 7th armor div, hof germany.]


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm back after the christmas break, I hope everyone had a safe and merry christmas. Trapwise pm sent, thanks again. If and when my traps start producing, I got a digital camera for christmas so I will share it with all of you.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

How are the donations coming along NC? I hope this is a token of appreciation some of the trappers here can (or have) contributed to. I was able to spare some stuff, and hopefully it will be catching fur for our little Marine friend soon.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Orion,

I hope I dont embarass Gilgetter by saying this...but he is a heck of a guy! He and his wife stopped by my house today to drop off some stuff for 'Sniper...and I was blown away. I believe Gil' is a vet and wants me to deliver his thanks to 'Sniper for his service...which I will.

Gil'...I wished we had more time. I hope you'll drop by the barn again, someday.  

Some others have mentioned donating some starter equipment but I havent seen it, yet. If anyone else intends to send something, please PM me asap. I'd like to get the gear delivered quickly...while 'Sniper still has some trapping season to work with.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

NC,

Just got back from meeting with USMCSniper.

He is as expected, a true gentleman and highly motivated to learn how to become a trapper.

We spent about 4 1/2 hours on his trapline and even got some coyote, raccoon, mink, muskrat, otter and ermine sets in.

We were fortunate to have a fresh dusting of snow, so we made set on fresh coyote, raccoon and ermine tracks. I am confident that he should get action in the near future or my name is not "Old Jump Trap".

I left him with some #3 and 1.5 coilsprings, along with some 110's and a 330 conibear, which is now set for an otter. Also, gave him several #1 longsprings, #2 double longsprings, rerod stakes, coil of 11 guage wire and dirt sifter.

Hopefully, I got him off on the right foot and he will be able to sell some fur from this season to finance some other needed trapping supplies.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Thats great, Dave...I cant wait to hear about the upcoming catches!

Youre very generous...I have known that for a long time. But truth be known, you probably got more out of it than 'Sniper did.  

'Sniper...now the pressure is on, buddy! Youve been started by one of the best, so theres no excuses now! Good luck...and get that knife sharpened!


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

usmcsniper, i am not a trapper, but wanted to say thank you. 
god bless you and your family. dave


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

NC,

You are right about me getting a kick out of being out on a new trapline with a young trapper!

But now my reputation is really on the line!  

We did apply some of your Good Karma appeal at the mink set, by picking up and carrying out some litter.

I definitely need all the advantages possible.  

Sure hope our young trapper will report some good news in a few days! To salvage my reputation!


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

All,
I'm sure with the expert advice from Dave, we will be seeing the tally rise soon. Dave can attest my knife is already as sharpe as I can get it!! I owe Dave a new leatherman, it sacrificed itself on our ermine set, I believe though that leatherman has a lifetime guarantee...I am so anxious to check the line I feel like a kid at christmas waiting for morning!! Like I told dave I think the thing I will be working on most is my patience. Dave, I could have spent the entire day soaking up all the tips and tricks and general advice, thanks so much for taking the time out of your day and the traps from your supply to get me started right. NC, your right the pressure is on but as you all SHOULD see I'm pretty good under pressure, any good sniper is...I HOPE.  Gilgetter, I don't know which branch you were but it doesn't matter Semper Fi (Always Faithful) works for us all, so does Semper Fraterni (Always Brothers), thank you for your generosity. Big Dave my family and I thank you for your blessings. Last but not least Orion thank you for your encouragement and donations, I hope to be posting pictures for all to see very soon!!!


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

Sniper,
Thank you for everything you have done for us all. Looking forward to seeing your catches!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Aahahahah Good Karma tidal wave. 

Good on you all, it warms my heart


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> Good karma tidal wave.


It works for me, Freep! Every trip out, I (unfortunately) find garbage to bring back out. I look at it as a trade. I perform a service to Mother Nature and get rewarded with whatever surplus animals that location can spare.

Its not limited to trapping either...it also works when shrooming and fishing


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Same here Northcountry


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

SUCCESS...Karma works...One rat down, a lifetime to go. The whole story is on the other thread that Dave started "USMCSnipers first lesson" I will be posting a running diary of my catched there. I will also keep tabs on this thread for as long as we keep it going, thanks again everyone...pictures coming soon!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats on the score. Dave posted directions on how to skin those. Save that carcass for bait.


----------



## trapwise (Dec 22, 2006)

usmcsniper, mailed traps today, i'm sure you will be pleased, good luck on your trape line,. sounds like you have some pros helping you. thanks for serving our country. wayne:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

u.s.m.c. glad your off to a good start.sounds like you have alot of great help, and guys that can answer the questions that will be coming to you. I was in the army. I was RA for 4yrs then in the mich national guard for 21 yrs.as a younger man uncle sugar let me go to viet-nam. N.C. thank you for the kind words. and thank you again for getting this all started. I will be looking forward to a longer visit. and learning from you all,never to old to learn. u.s.m.c. the only thing I ask of you is when you get the chance to help out a new guy, dont let it get away. enjoy.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

trapwise, thank you very much for the traps, I will put them to good use. after going out with Dave I know that I have a good place to trap, we found a lot of sign of many different creatures. I will let you know when I have recieved them. If there is anything that I can do for any of you please let me know =) Gilgetter, I have 2 boys just waiting to learn. they already ride in the truck with me when I'm looking for areas to trap. I can't wait till I have the opportunity to help someone learn how to trap. I also wanted to thank you for your service, it was an ugly time and no service men got the thanks they deserved. I would like to meet you sometime and buy you a beer, we can trade stories. For that matter anyone who wants to stop in, we'll run to Spikes and grab a beer on me. It's the least I can do for all the help and support I have gotten on this forum. Many Thanks

Justin


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Almost forgot, Freepop I appreciate it, the little guy is already quartered and ready for the sets tomorrow. 1-Chance also thanks to you, I will be posting pictures as soon as possible, next time I will remember to take the camera with me.


----------

